# Superpatch is not on the Zapper Cd....Exiting



## tizzboy510 (Dec 15, 2006)

I ve searched and search put i did exactly as the tutorial says i even tried the Sapper, it does this right after i enter my service code 

its a hughes sddvr40


thanks in advance


----------



## IminMs (Sep 10, 2006)

What program are you trying? Sapper is for stand alone tivos and Zipper is for Dtivos.
The DVR40 is a Dtivo.


----------



## tizzboy510 (Dec 15, 2006)

the zipper but i try the sapper cuz i thought it might work but it did the exact same thing


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Did you download superpatch and put it on the CD as the instructions say?


----------



## tizzboy510 (Dec 15, 2006)

yes i even tryed to rename it the same as the one in the tutorial but that didnt work either


----------



## IminMs (Sep 10, 2006)

What version is the Tivo software are you using? 
Is it a good, clean image?
If you'd post a little more info with the questions, it would help someone to figure out whats going on.


----------



## tizzboy510 (Dec 15, 2006)

IminMs said:


> What version is the Tivo software are you using?
> Is it a good, clean image?
> If you'd post a little more info with the questions, it would help someone to figure out whats going on.


okay i downloaded the zipper script from the site and these are the file im using the the tutorial told me to go get
superpatch-4all-NutKase-0.7.1 
ptvlba48-4.04
instantcake-IC2-sddvr-6.2a-01-2-351.iso

i have an an hughes sd-dvr40 tivo unit. This is a brand new hard drive 40 gig western digital, its formatted to nfts( i was hope the zipper would format it 4 me). The 000001.file im using i got from the ptvlba48-4.04 rar.
my folder looks just like the one in ths tutorial:
http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

If you've already ran Zipper or Sapper why not just FTP Superpatch over and run it that way?


----------



## tizzboy510 (Dec 15, 2006)

i havent ran it yet


----------



## IminMs (Sep 10, 2006)

Do you have the LBA48bootcd.iso that is without or with the enhancements?


----------



## tizzboy510 (Dec 15, 2006)

IminMs said:


> Do you have the LBA48bootcd.iso that is without or with the enhancements?


without the enhancements


----------



## texster (Mar 11, 2005)

Looks like you are using the wrong version of superpatch, check the zipper instructions again.


----------



## tizzboy510 (Dec 15, 2006)

texster said:


> Looks like you are using the wrong version of superpatch, check the zipper instructions again.


 I've also tried this one 
superpatch-6.2a.tcl


----------



## David_NC (May 1, 2008)

Where on the CD do you have the superpatch file? The zipper program I looked at requires the cd to be mounted as /cdrom, and the superpatch file in the top directory of the cd, so you should be able to see it using the following command on linux

ls /cdrom/superpatch*

If superpatch is in a subdirectory, the zipper/sapper program may not find it.


----------



## texster (Mar 11, 2005)

tizzboy510 said:


> I've also tried this one
> superpatch-6.2a.tcl


That version should work. How does it appear in your zipper tools directory?


----------



## tizzboy510 (Dec 15, 2006)

David_NC said:


> Where on the CD do you have the superpatch file? The zipper program I looked at requires the cd to be mounted as /cdrom, and the superpatch file in the top directory of the cd, so you should be able to see it using the following command on linux
> 
> ls /cdrom/superpatch*
> 
> If superpatch is in a subdirectory, the zipper/sapper program may not find it.


Im an idiot. i was doing 
mkdir /mnt/cdrom
mount /dev/hdc/ /mnt/cdrom/zipper

which is why it didnt work okay now i installed it put the it back in the tivo unit, and im stuck at the welcome screen. I checked the jumpers even tryed cable select and still nothin sry to be a bugger but can anyone save the day??


----------



## texster (Mar 11, 2005)

To troubleshoot, I would try just running instantcake, and see if you get that up and running.


----------



## tizzboy510 (Dec 15, 2006)

texster said:


> To troubleshoot, I would try just running instantcake, and see if you get that up and running.


Still no luck i ran instantcake on the drive put it in the tivo and it booted 
so then i ran the zipper on it and it got stuck at the welcome screen again


----------



## texster (Mar 11, 2005)

Perhaps you need to rebuild your zipper cd and try again.


----------



## tizzboy510 (Dec 15, 2006)

I just want to thank everyone here especially IminMs for walking me thru this process like a baby. Just so if anybody comes across this thread with the same problem heres what i did...

I inserted the new hard drive in my computer, booted the instantcake cd,restored the image and followed the rest of the steps it told me to do.
Then i put that hard drive in my Tivo unit let it boot and ran the connect to DVR thing(in system setup)ran the update.
After it finished i put the hard drive back it my computer and ran the Zipper on it.
I then put it back in the tivo unit and it booted up!!!!

I hope that helps!!!!!!!!

now back to my problems lol

Im an idiot..

okay now i want to run the enhancement script, but i dont have a networking device for the tivo..DOH!!
so is there anyway around it like i have a usb cord with 2 of the same end can i stick one half in the tivo and one have in my PC and do it the way???
Can i hook the phone line into it and telnet in and do it that way??

any help is really appeciated


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Nope. You need a network adapter. There's a link in the Zipper instructions on where to buy one, or you can look on Ebay. Only specific adapter models will work. Most newbies have trouble when they try to cut corners or deviate from the instructions.


----------



## tizzboy510 (Dec 15, 2006)

rbautch said:


> Nope. You need a network adapter. There's a link in the Zipper instructions on where to buy one, or you can look on Ebay. Only specific adapter models will work. Most newbies have trouble when they try to cut corners or deviate from the instructions.


Thanks but i found a website where you can just make a serial cable.


----------



## ErliDayz (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for this page. I'm going through an upgrade now and am suffering from brain freeze - read to many posts and sites to total confusion.

Upgraded my HDVR2 with instantcake 6.4a and then attempted to zipper and got no where. Tried PTVNet and got no where there too. 

InstantCake 6.4a works great and now want to upgrade. Have to start from scratch and build the Zipper cd again. 

I think maybe I'm trying to put things together in the wrong order, or wrong place.


----------

